# 1728 - Grand Theft Auto Advance (U)



## djgarf (Oct 26, 2004)

*1728 - Grand Theft Auto Advance*











Â
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/p]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*Release Group:*Mode7*Save Type:*EEPROM_V124*ROM Size:*128Mbit*Publisher:*Rockstar Games*Region:*Usa*ROM Serial**:*AGB-BGTE-USA*Language(s):*English*View NFO:*Click Here


----------



## TmP_stryk (Oct 26, 2004)

garf I cant see your sig no mo


----------



## Myke (Oct 26, 2004)

yeah baby. My gba is finally getting some playtime.


----------



## TmP_stryk (Oct 26, 2004)

some real crap playtime


----------



## Myke (Oct 26, 2004)

whatever dude. top down view has always rocked gta before 3 and vice city came out. yes 3d is more fun for the type of game, but I still love the top down.


----------



## djgarf (Oct 26, 2004)

QUOTE(stryk @ Oct 26 2004 said:


> garf I cant see your sig no mo


yeah i know
going to leave hunter a message


----------



## th3sandm4n (Oct 26, 2004)

finally! I get to also play my GBA, haven't played sicne Shining Force came out ;P


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 27, 2004)

QUOTE(th3sandm4n @ Oct 26 2004 said:


> finally! I get to also play my GBA, haven't played sicne Shining Force came out ;P


really?there are many good titles out..have you played 'em all?
gta 2d is the best for gba...think of it if it was 3d


----------



## NeoShweaty (Oct 27, 2004)

w00t!


----------



## Microtic (Oct 27, 2004)

Yahoo!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now time to try to get a slot... :|


----------



## bongi (Oct 27, 2004)

QUOTE(skarthebloodchild @ Oct 27 2004 said:


> gta 2d is the best for gba...think of it if it was 3d


it is 3d 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just from the top. Interestingly you don't see that in the official screens or the trailer


----------



## Opium (Oct 27, 2004)

There certainly are a lot of people viewing this thread. I'm downloading it now, going to flash it in a few minutes and see if it's actually any good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is a great way to kick off the return of mode7, although they are pretty intro-happy.


----------



## The Teej (Oct 27, 2004)

Wait a minte, this isn't Minish Cap!!


----------



## tennis2k2 (Oct 27, 2004)

now the world is happy


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 27, 2004)

who flashed it and liked the 3d graphics they put among 2d characters and vehicles?


----------



## Undercover Flip (Oct 27, 2004)

QUOTE(Tjalian @ Oct 26 2004 said:


> Wait a minte, this isn't Minish Cap!!Â


It isn't? Damn.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, this'll keep me busy for the time being.  :gbasp:


----------



## Z_Hunter (Oct 27, 2004)

Now people can finally stop the 'WHERE IS GTA?' crap.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 27, 2004)

QUOTE(Z_Hunter @ Oct 26 2004 said:


> Now people can finally stop the 'WHERE IS GTA?' crap.


YEs, and instead, they'll say, "OMG WHERE TEH ZELDA????"


----------



## Opium (Oct 27, 2004)

I just flashed it and played some of it, I can see it's actually very nice, this is a game that I'll have on my flashcart for a long time. If you wanted the original gta on the gba with a gta 3 type of feel you've got it. From the screenshots you can't see the 3d graphics but this game is actually pretty impressive graphics wise. The framerate isn't the best in the world but it certainly is playable. Play it for yourself and decide.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Oct 27, 2004)

and/or "where's Kingdom Hearts"

boy!... so many people viewing

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## pinbi7 (Oct 27, 2004)

QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 27 2004 said:


> There certainly are a lot of people viewing this thread. I'm downloading it now, going to flash it in a few minutes and see if it's actually any good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here, i just finished downloading

i'll give a review of it in a minute

lets hope it's has good as gta1 on pc


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 27, 2004)

where the fuck is ff:advent childen??....


----------



## Gaijin (Oct 27, 2004)

there is a FF:Advent Children???? >___< why doesnt anyone tell me when square starts making a new RPG..... >___< damn YOU.... btw.... great freaking game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i advise you all to que up


----------



## Akoji (Oct 27, 2004)

FF7:AC is a Movie =.=
The game look great but my vba is lagging lately maybe i will try a newer version :s


----------



## yugi999 (Oct 27, 2004)

cool GTA butttttt I WHAT KH:COM!!! DAMN IT


----------



## mrpoo007 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey can someone who has the game please IM me at charlesa13!!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chroniss (Oct 27, 2004)

QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 27 2004 said:


> I just flashed it and played some of it, I can see it's actually very nice, this is a game that I'll have on my flashcart for a long time. If you wanted the original gta on the gba with a gta 3 type of feel you've got it. From the screenshots you can't see the 3d graphics but this game is actually pretty impressive graphics wise. The framerate isn't the best in the world but it certainly is playable. Play it for yourself and decide.


Was there ever any doubt?  Once I learned that Rockstar was overseeing its developement, and that their goal was to recreate the greatness of 1 and 2 (which were better then the new ones simply because they broke new ground before all the kiddies figured out about it) I knew we were all in for a treat.


----------



## Dais (Oct 27, 2004)

25 posts without a jackass claiming the new GTA games are worse because they are popular....

A new record!


----------



## Undercover Flip (Oct 27, 2004)

The damn intro annoys me to hell. >_>


----------



## asher (Oct 27, 2004)

yeah... i want zelda too. theres a lot of games this xmas. but

after beating halo 2....

my world is different.


----------



## mynimal (Oct 27, 2004)

I just got it from IRC. A nice fellow posted a link to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Flashing it as I type.


----------



## TmP_stryk (Oct 27, 2004)

Just flashed it to my cart and I must say its not that great. Looks like crap and the framerate sux making it unplayable. Just my opinion


----------



## Kevtav (Oct 27, 2004)

Just downloaded it and flashed it to my cart, played it for a few minutes (low battery),  and I think the gameplay so far has been nice.


----------



## knl (Oct 27, 2004)

boy oh boy, mirc is gonna flood. *runs to mirc*


----------



## mynimal (Oct 27, 2004)

Bah, I'm not liking the framerate. I was batting some cops and it was slow as hell. Or maybe it was slow because I kept accidentally jumping over the car. While I was batting them Vinnie talked to me and I died >.>;


----------



## IxthusTiger (Oct 27, 2004)

This game hurts my eyes! Dunno why. Framerate is meh. I dun like.


----------



## PuyoDead (Oct 27, 2004)

I've got a quick question. Is there a point to intros? I mean sure, it brags about who ripped a cart... but is there any real reason? I'm just curious.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 27, 2004)

Just downloaded this game from another place, seeming as though mIRC ops decided to ban my IP address.
Played it for 5 minutes, and I LOVE it!!!!!!
There were 3 people on the screen, I punched 1, that guy did a swing punch but I ran outa they way in time, however, he hit another guy and he started chasing him, while the guy I hit was still chasing me.  :gbasp:


----------



## Chroniss (Oct 27, 2004)

You can flip cars (was very surprised there), the sub-mission (taxi,vigilante) are all in, the explosions and smoke effects ROCK, the gunfights are fairly easy to control, the cops are hard when you get 3+ stars (try busting through some of those roadblocks, they stop you dead in your tracks then they swarm you)

Each car has its own music track, some probably share the same but I cant tell, the music is nothing special but then again I wasnt expecting anything but got something at least.  The camera movement can get annoying in some areas but you get used to it.

The framerate is pretty bad sometimes, but it does not ruin the game, it just shows the GBA's limitations.  When you got 5 cop cars and 10 cops running after you all firing it can slow down pretty bad, but its still hectic and even a little helpfull because in all that chaos you need it to go a little slower.

The gameplay itself feels exactly like the old PC games, with the new features of the PS2 ones thrown in for extra measure, so far I've done about 10 missions and have like $20000, to give you an idea of how long I played, its addictive and fun, I like what they have done here.

The biggest downfall so far?  I'm 15% complete according to the game stats, and I've only been playing about 45 minutes.

IGN Review:

http://gameboy.ign.com/articles/560/560417p1.html


----------



## gunner6666 (Oct 27, 2004)

i think the game sucks and feels rushed or unfinished


----------



## bluemax (Oct 27, 2004)

Are there any special save fixes neccessary?

Sure sounds like a lot of mixed opinions on this one...


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 27, 2004)

Let's face it, this game sucks. I'd rather play a Nick game. The framerate is horrible and makes me want to puke. Plus, I can't figure out how to back up. If I want to turn around in a car, I have to make a big loop and hit everything in sight.

Why couldn't they just keep it all 2D? The GBA is NOT made for 3D! Why can't developers figure this out?


----------



## Chroniss (Oct 27, 2004)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Oct 27 2004 said:


> Let's face it, this game sucks. I'd rather play a Nick game. The framerate is horrible and makes me want to puke. Plus, I can't figure out how to back up. If I want to turn around in a car, I have to make a big loop and hit everything in sight.
> 
> Why couldn't they just keep it all 2D? The GBA is NOT made for 3D! Why can't developers figure this out?



Hold in B button...

I disagree, I think its a flawed masterpiece, the fact that they can do this on the GBA to begin with amazes me, framerate issues aside its incredibly fun.


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 27, 2004)

QUOTE(Chroniss @ Oct 26 2004 said:


> QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Oct 27 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's face it, this game sucks. I'd rather play a Nick game. The framerate is horrible and makes me want to puke. Plus, I can't figure out how to back up. If I want to turn around in a car, I have to make a big loop and hit everything in sight.
> ...


Okay, wow, it takes a while to start backing up, even when stopped.

The framerate makes this totally unplayable for me. I get motion sick very easily any game with a low framerate makes me nauses. Take Star Wars: Dark Forces for example, the first time I played that on my PlayStation, I puked after 30 minutes of play. Seriously. I felt nauses after just 15 on this game. Driving gives you the worst framerate.


----------



## xtc (Oct 27, 2004)

the framerate isnt that bad, its playable on the sp but I'm not sure about the emulator.  Overall I like the game since im a old school gta fan.


----------



## Chroniss (Oct 27, 2004)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Oct 27 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Chroniss @ Oct 26 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Oct 27 2004 said:
> ...


Try turning off music in the options, and sound FX as well if you want, I notice a increase in framerate with music off, but maybe thats just my imagination.


----------



## benzxi (Oct 27, 2004)

oh okay, something different..does anyone have a no-intro patch for this? (oh i love mode7 for releasing this one..but i want a sorta a clean dump)


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 27, 2004)

QUOTE(Chroniss @ Oct 26 2004 said:


> Try turning off music in the options, and sound FX as well if you want, I notice a increase in framerate with music off, but maybe thats just my imagination.


Didn't seem to make a difference for me. It might have jumped up 3 frames per second but not enough.


----------



## Dead Messiah (Oct 27, 2004)

QUOTE(benzxi @ Oct 26 2004 said:


> oh okay, something different..does anyone have a no-intro patch for this? (oh i love mode7 for releasing this one..but i want a sorta a clean dump)


I second that...
I like mode7 and all but I hate intros


----------



## PuyoDead (Oct 27, 2004)

My thanks does go out to M7 for this, but I'd also like a clean dump. Playing this on hardware is annoying as hell. Sitting through that pointless intro every time gets real old, real fast. Anyone have any luck with intro strippers at least?


----------



## bluemax (Oct 27, 2004)

The frame rate doesn't seem THAT bad too me. The game is pretty fun for a GBA game. Maybe I'm just desperate for something new to play, but this hasn't been bad. I've completed the first few missions and even did a street racing side mission with no probs. My only problem has been a personal tendency to watch the map more than the screen while driving.


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 27, 2004)

I dont like it very much, but it still has the adictiveness that GTA seems to have on people!

Off-Topic: Any ever play Lan Games of GTA 2? Those are the best!


----------



## Dead Messiah (Oct 27, 2004)

QUOTE(benzxi @ Oct 26 2004 said:


> oh okay, something different..does anyone have a no-intro patch for this? (oh i love mode7 for releasing this one..but i want a sorta a clean dump)


LINK to 'No-Intro Project'
Click on 'Join The Forum!'
Click on 'General discussions'
Click on 'Intro. in 1728 - Grand Theft Auto Advance (U)'

The second post has an .ips file attached to it.


----------



## *Anubis* (Oct 27, 2004)

Great game!

Even better then I hoped.

Some people don't understand that GBA is not PS or PS2.

You can even jump out of the car while driving


----------



## lastdual (Oct 27, 2004)

meh, the framerate issues aren't that bad most of the time. I think some people simply don't like the game and thus blame the framerate. I didn't exactly have high hopes for this one, but it's actually quite good for what it is. Shows what a difference graphics can make upon impressions though....(same basic gameplay as GTA3...).


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 27, 2004)

Look, this game ROCKS! 
I got 4/6 Crime Stars, and the SWAT was after me. 
You can hijack a Fire Truck and squirt water at police officers.


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 27, 2004)

can someone pm me a link, I want to see this for myself, thanks in advance =]


----------



## Tomax&Xamot (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't understand, why do you people seem to hate intros?

These people are the ones doing the work, putting themselves at risk and spending money to produce these releases. Not to mention the coding and skill involved in intros, trainers, cracks and patches. How can you not like and appreciate intros?, your getting something for free .

Is it most people these days weren't around for the c64, amiga and atari st scenes? do people just like to collect roms? toss them onto a cd and never play them again?. I personally just don't get it, if the game works and you get it fast and free and not to mention sometimes days-weeks before stores? Not to mention getting countless european and asian releases you'd never ever get? what is so horrible about intros, sometimes they are the best part of the release. I wish more people used intros myself.

Anyhow great to see Mode 7 back, great to see Romstar64 is safe and sound, goodluck to them I hope they keep up the great work!.

Tomax&Xamot


----------



## Dais (Oct 27, 2004)

I appreciate that there are pirates who must pirate something before I can pirate, and theres is a far more risky and dangerous life of piracy.

But Jesus, do they really need to include intros with shitty techno and a single line of scrolling text?


----------



## Hunter (Oct 27, 2004)

QUOTE(Dais @ Oct 27 2004 said:


> I appreciate that there are pirates who must pirate something before I can pirate, and theres is a far more risky and dangerous life of piracy.
> 
> But Jesus, do they really need to include intros with shitty techno and a single line of scrolling text?


honestly if ya dont like.... dont download it
buy it


----------



## Chronickilla (Oct 27, 2004)

Thx a lot Dead Messiah I was looking everywhere for a program to remove the Intro that .ips worked perfect Thx again now I have an Original and clean dump!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buddha-kun (Oct 27, 2004)

baj. .  i neve liked the Top viewed gta games. . .
why didnt they just make this isometric or sumting. . .


----------



## DjFIL (Oct 27, 2004)

Wow... this is the fastest flooded thread ever... i think... *runs off to download*


----------



## Dogg Thang (Oct 27, 2004)

Well I love the top-down view and the gameplay and missions seem very true to the originals but, man, the frame rate is making me blind. But then, if I remember correctly, the frame rate on the PS1 version wasn't all that great either.

Dogg.


----------



## hulkamaniaks (Oct 27, 2004)

pfft i dont know what yous are on about with your very low framerate bullshit, and whoever complained about the camera you can change it in options, i think this game is real good, only complaint is i had to run over fukn heaps of people to get 1 cop on me, and i think i got that one star for running over a cop, not for the people, but i still rekn this game is pretty good


----------



## TonyCool (Oct 27, 2004)

QUOTE(buddha-kun @ Oct 27 2004 said:


> baj. .Â i neve liked the Top viewed gta games. . .
> why didnt they just make this isometric or sumting. . .


If 2d top down view sucks, I can't imagine isometric view... would be terrible! Just take a look to great games ruined with isometric view, such Max Paine and T3.

BTW, after playing GTA3 and GTA:VC, this kind of view is a step back... Developers must not create a game worse than previous ones.


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Oct 27, 2004)

After seeing a pirate intro once, they become annoying to me. I take them out, although sometimes they are entertaining.


----------



## Dogg Thang (Oct 27, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> i dont know what yous are on about with your very low framerate bullshit



Your eyes must be on a slower setting than mine.

Dogg.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 27, 2004)

NO-INTRO patch


----------



## gba2002 (Oct 27, 2004)

wot do u do when they guy says go to Trenton? I dont get it.


----------



## DjFIL (Oct 27, 2004)

This is very nastagic gameplay... I love it as I've been around GTA since day one.  The car control and camera needs a bit of work (not always framed as I'd want it to be while driving).  The on foot control/shooting is very well done, glad they took the strafe idea from MOH:Infiltrator.  Graphics arn't too bad at all (l like what they did when you're car is under the bridge, instead of showing an arrow like GTA 12 used to).  This game will be on my flash cart for some time to come... great times to be had.


----------



## Samutz (Oct 27, 2004)

I wouldn't mind the view so much if I didn't get lost so easily.
Every place looks like every other place. And the map doesn't really help cuz it all looks the same when you're in the middle of the city.
And since it all looks the same,  I get bored when I'm driving to a marker. All you do while getting there is dodge cars and people. Of course the same is true in 3 and VC, but in those you could also find ramps and cool shortcuts (not just alleyways) and create some great crashes and stunts. Plus since you'd have a 3d view, locations were easier to recognize after you've been to them a few times.
I know the gba probably can't do a game more like 3 and VC, but I just can't play this after playing 3 and VC.
Alteast the controls are better than GTA1 and 2, imo.

But I'd rather play 3 or VC for the 34776th time. =/

On another note, I can't wait until SA is out for PC.


----------



## hulkamaniaks (Oct 27, 2004)

QUOTE(Dogg Thang @ Oct 27 2004 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seriously i cant notice much of a slowdown to it, or maybe im just so happy that theirs finally been a good new release that im ignoring the framerate, i dunno


----------



## Smirre (Oct 27, 2004)

QUOTE(Tomax&Xamot @ Oct 27 2004 said:


> Is it most people these days weren't around for the c64, amiga and atari st scenes?


I was there on C64 era and I do appreciate a lot these intros. I would never apply no-intro patch to any of my games.

It's a great feeling to load up an old C64 game and see the intro made by groups on that time. So many good memories from C64 times. I'm a total retrogamer by nature, almost makes a tear drop on the floor. Thank you very much Mode7 and all other great groups


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 27, 2004)

._.

hopefully payback has a better framerate..


----------



## egev (Oct 27, 2004)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Oct 27 2004 said:


> ._.
> 
> hopefully payback has a better framerate..


huh, 3d view, pixelsssssssss, I hate 3d games on the gba as everything looks bad.

I'm loving gta advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plays just as the old gta days on the pc. gonna play this game all night on my gba  :gbasp:


----------



## Chroniss (Oct 27, 2004)

Its not VC and its not GTA3, if you had any respect for the GTA series you wouldnt say its a step backwards, its going back to its roots.  I doubt many of you so called GTA fans have ever played GTA 1 and 2.


----------



## djgarf (Oct 27, 2004)

some of the posts here are really funny
just becuase that "no intro" ips DISABLED the patch u all think u have a CLEAN rom but what u actually have is a intro disabled rom (very l33t lol)
if u lot dont like the intros then DONT DOWNLOAD THE GAMES,TAKE YOUR SORRY ASSES TO THE GAMESHOP AND BUY THE FUCKING THINGS
it's that simple
oh and please cry me a river 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*off topic* thanx to hunter for fixing my sig,maybe now the map can show everyone that right path


----------



## xuom2 (Oct 27, 2004)

we know it's disabled. be quiet, the clean will come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



at the moment, intro is disappeared.


----------



## xuom2 (Oct 27, 2004)

these flames are stupid: people ask nointro patches, we provide nointro patches.
we arent leet? we care? u will continue repeating it? things will change?


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 27, 2004)

xuom don't double post just edit..
the game was not the best but it is still gta portable...


----------



## GNUS (Oct 27, 2004)

it could be worse.. but no, it's even playable


----------



## burndick (Oct 27, 2004)

Therea are many ppl complaining the framerate, but now i see why the flash carts are not at the some price, me and 3 more fellows have flash carts, i have a EZ Flash 2, another have a XG-Flash, other 2 have the older version of flash i don't remenber the name, we all tested the game in the street a few minutes ago, and realise that in my cart the framerate was much better that in them.

Now it's time to say, i'm a lucky man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, and i play the game very good, they all feel jellews, hihi.

Same to some of you.

think in this....


----------



## teh_raf3 (Oct 27, 2004)

WOOOT  :gbasp: saw it at school, gonna download now


----------



## Daimos (Oct 27, 2004)

Being a GTA freak, I had to play this (I have played every GTA game on every system) .

The framerate took a while for me to get used to, but now I hardly have any problems.
I have just finished the car crusher mission, and I am loving the game  :gbasp:


----------



## Blue_GoD (Oct 27, 2004)

finally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT* can't play it on emu... after selecting name appears a pink screen then it crashes  :hmm:

*EDIT nº2* i had an old version of the emu, downloaded the recent one and it works... and as i expected its a great game, but cars don't get trashed


----------



## hulkamaniaks (Oct 27, 2004)

payback can kiss its ass goodbye, this game owns, but i doubt it will sell any good with san andreas on sale and ign giving it a 9.9 outta 10, pretty darn impressive


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 27, 2004)

IGN didn't give it a 9.9 out of 10...

*EDIT:* Nevermind, your talking about San Andreas. I thought you said Advance got a 9.9.


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Oct 27, 2004)

Well i am not going to play this ATM. I want to play GTA : SA first personally my first GTA game was GTA : VC. So i don`t like the top down view.


----------



## *Anubis* (Oct 27, 2004)

I never hated intros back from C64, Amiga & ST days, but if they go away after one button pressed. But some intros on GBA last long and they change rom size. So if you have intro, on EZ3 you can't get 2 128Mb games on flash M memory.

Game works good on my cart, and is also EZ3. There might be a card problem with frame rates??  uzzled:


----------



## gdeliana (Oct 27, 2004)

shame to the producers to ruin such a big title


----------



## torN (Oct 27, 2004)

Where's Zelda?


----------



## Dogg Thang (Oct 27, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> i have a EZ Flash 2, another have a XG-Flash, other 2 have the older version of flash i don't remenber the name, we all tested the game in the street a few minutes ago, and realise that in my cart the framerate was much better that in them.




Is this even possible? Can anyone who knows confirm or deny this?

Dogg.


----------



## berlinka (Oct 27, 2004)

I hope they have 'Thugs tools' in this one. hihi


----------



## xflash (Oct 27, 2004)

QUOTE(torN @ Oct 27 2004 said:


> Where's Zelda?


is it even out well if it is can't you just buy it instead i mean almost every time a new rom is riped there is a comment to it asking for zelda minish cap


----------



## khan (Oct 27, 2004)

NOT EXCITED AT ALL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what's so special about the price???$200 for psp+32MB memory card and u r telling me it's cheap??psp with higher capacity memory card+acsesories  will eventually be around $300 or more which is the price what everyone thought right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NOT INTERESTED
tell me any psp launch title that is worth getting the psp??most of these are ports of ps2/pc, and they are not original either.






 RULEZZZZZZZZZZ


SORRY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 posted in the wrong topic


----------



## teh_raf3 (Oct 27, 2004)

@ torN

(source is gamefaqs.com)

Zelda no Densetsu: Fushigi no Boushi Nintendo 11/04/04 JP 
The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap Nintendo 11/05/04 EU 
The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap Nintendo 01/10/05 NA


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2004)

QUOTE(Smirre @ Oct 27 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Tomax&Xamot @ Oct 27 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it most people these days weren't around for the c64, amiga and atari st scenes?
> ...


you're so damn right Tomax&Xamot ...  my intro-loving started with the c64 too ...

not to mention that in my opinion it's one of the coolest intros ever released with a gba-game ...

the game itself is pretty good i think, the low (or should i say - lower than expected) framerate isn't a big deal for me since i play the gta games since the first one came out, and that was on my p75 (actually it was a Cyrix 5x86) with a voodoo 1 - damn *that* was a low framerate sometimes (for those of you who don't remember: voodoo 1 was designed for a pentium with at least 90MHz)!


----------



## benzxi (Oct 27, 2004)

QUOTE(Dogg Thang @ Oct 27 2004 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe it's your imagination... =b


----------



## Jei (Oct 27, 2004)

God, 98 replies... now people can stop whining about Gta and crap


----------



## Inu268 (Oct 27, 2004)

ncice game....and the yoshi in the intro is soooo cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  it is kinda hard though...i mean,just ause i killed some people and stole some cars the swat is after me......is there anyway to get then out of my back? XD oh and djgarf,the map show me nothing


----------



## subanark (Oct 27, 2004)

1st post...

erm... 101st I mean.

Gonna have to try this after my test this week


----------



## Electro (Oct 27, 2004)

What a huge disappointment.. I don't care about frame *drops*, but I didn't know the default FPS speed would be so choppy.


----------



## alexp2_ad (Oct 27, 2004)

I find the only time the framerate is really bad is when walking, most of the time it's OK.


----------



## Darksage (Oct 27, 2004)

Heres a qord for you all and its About the game:WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Blue_GoD (Oct 27, 2004)

i don't see any problem with framerate... The only problem i see is that you can't trash your car... and i like to smash cars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but the game on itself isn't a disapointement, this game rocks


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 27, 2004)

the framerate sucks but it is still playable


----------



## ConraDargo (Oct 27, 2004)

Yikes, this game sure is popular - most threads on new dumps never accomplishes this many posts, at least not _this_ fast!

Just downloaded the rom btw, gonna try it out now on VBA


----------



## Ridefreak (Oct 27, 2004)

Hmm the Framrate is really bad... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ridefreak


----------



## DjFIL (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm playing the game on actual hardware, F2A 256.  The frame rate isn't unplayable.  I do notice a slight drop here and there when surounded by lots of sprites (cars/people/etc)... and also when lots of buildings are available, the psudo 3d elements they added (with buildings, lamp posts, etc) drain the frame rate a bit.  But still the game is very playable, and enjoyable for a Classic GTA entusiast like me.  I'm still just not happy with the car driving, very difficult to get the car exactly 90 degrees so you can drive a 100% stright line.  Also the map thing is a very slight annoyance... but it's not really that neccicary as hey, just follow the general direction of the doticon... it ain't that hard.


----------



## Inu268 (Oct 27, 2004)

hummmm....i still cant get ride of the cops T_T i cant find that damn star and everytime i try to escape from the cops i kill people with my car and steal more XD


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 27, 2004)

This game is sweet, just as good as I expected, I was a big fan of the original GTA's back in the day and this is very reminicsent of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The graphics are nice, colourful and vibrant but the framerate is lower than i expected... but you get used to it after a short time playing it. I didn't even realise parts of the game were going to be in 3D before I played it, I assumed it was all 2D from the screenshots.... is it just me or is the 3D a waste of time? On such a small screen it doesn't feel necessary, to me at least... they could of done "eye tricks" to make it just as good but leaving it all 2D.

But anyway, the game is great (so far - after about 30 minutes playtime).



QUOTE(DjFIL @ Oct 27 2004 said:


> very difficult to get the car exactly 90 degrees so you can drive a 100% stright line.


To get the car to drive at a 90 degree angle, just hold 'up' whilst accelerating. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It will maneuver the car automatically. Quite handy!


----------



## Skelv_tnt (Oct 27, 2004)

LOL!! I've written on this topic so late because I didn't have time (you know, I was playing GTA:A!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At first (I mean, the first 3-5 seconds), the framerate surprised me, but I quicky got used to it and now all I can say is "Oh, boy! This game ROCKS!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I higly recommend this game to everybody!!!!!!!! IMO this game is TOP5 (as far as GBA is concerned):gbasp: 

PS: I still prefer the GTA2 controls, but I think my problem is that I played that game toooo much and now it's difficult for me to play a GTA with those graphics but with different controls. 

I also wish there was a FULL MAP in the menu


----------



## Dogg Thang (Oct 27, 2004)

I agree with you on the 3D, Shaunj66. It is nice but it doesn't really add much and certainly wasn't worth that framerate. Yeah, you get used to the framerate and it is a great, and very authentic, GTA game in the classic tradition. 

Is it the 3D buildings and street lights that are really causing that framerate problem? I mean, I've seen far more 3D used in some GBA games without the framerate consequences (or certainly not as bad). And most of the time it's just a ground and a few car sprites on screen and yet it's still choppy. As you say, you get used to it. I'm just curious.

Dogg.

Edit: I agree on the full map. I'm sure one comes with the instructions but even that wouldn't be all that useful on a bus. They weren't really thinking about portability with that.


----------



## DjFIL (Oct 27, 2004)

Shaun... thanks for the tip, I'll try it out.

And I dunno if it is the 3d items that drop the frame rate, or if it's just when too many sprites are shown on screen at once... it's too hard to say.  But I think they could had done with out any 3d elements.  But hey... i've rolled over a car when I t-boned someone in an intersection!


----------



## Skelv_tnt (Oct 27, 2004)

I think the low framerate is due to having so many objects moving on the screen and OUT OF THE SCREEN. I mean, you leave a car somewhere, and after a while is still there... not only does the GBA have to "think" about objects that are on the screen but also about others you're not seeing in that moment


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 27, 2004)

QUOTE(DjFIL @ Oct 27 2004 said:


> Shaun... thanks for the tip, I'll try it out.
> No worries.
> QUOTE(Dogg Thang @ Oct 27 2004, 08:54 PM)Is it the 3D buildings and street lights that are really causing that framerate problem?


I'd guess so, and I agree with you, there have been other GBA games with far more complex 3D in them that run at a better frame rate than this 2D/3D GTA! lol! I guess they are using their own engine and didn't optimise it very well... they should have gotten some help in that department... hehe. Ooh! I can just imagine it; Apex Designs and Rockstar working together (Payback & GTAA) that would be pure goodness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still, it's a great game. It's not every day you get a GBA game like this. Now I'm going to go play it some more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I also agree about the need for a full map on the menu... quite a shame they didn't add it! I would of considered it cruial.  :hmm: Maybe you get a map after playing the game a bit more? As in, it's unlocked later when you need to use it in a mission... anyhoo, doesn't really matter.


----------



## xtc (Oct 27, 2004)

kekek i like to drive big trucks to flip em over infront of cops and run away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




does anyone know how the cheat code function built into the game work btw?  I don't even know what those 2 numbers mean, it just says cheat code on and you see 2 numbers going up and down.


----------



## lagman (Oct 27, 2004)

This game is awesome but i don´tthink that is one of the top five for the gba.
What about castlevania´s,boktai´s,wario ware,this are absolutely originals GTA:A it´s half original.(you understandme)
Anyway this one is very nice.






 VIVA MEXICO


----------



## zloty (Oct 28, 2004)

I really dont like the framerate; it almost borders on unplayable i feel; when walking it seems ok but when driving it can get really choppy

Like, when your driving fast in a cop car u can hardly see whats going on cause its so choppy

Im using a F2A 256; but when run in vba the framerate seems the same

its a shame really; this at at least 30fps would be fucking KILLER


----------



## *Anubis* (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm only missing to hear Pogo the Monkey radio ads.


----------



## BlazeHedgehog (Oct 28, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Is it most people these days weren't around for the c64, amiga and atari st scenes? do people just like to collect roms? toss them onto a cd and never play them again?. I personally just don't get it, if the game works and you get it fast and free and not to mention sometimes days-weeks before stores? Not to mention getting countless european and asian releases you'd never ever get? what is so horrible about intros, sometimes they are the best part of the release. I wish more people used intros myself.



An intro is one thing - Yeah, great, you wanna give a "shout out" to all your "crew"; fine, whatever. As long as I can hit start and skip the damn thing, that's fine.

But when were talking intros that last over 15 seconds - over 30 seconds - sometimes up to a full minute - and are _completely_ unskippable? "Yeah, I saw all your guys names once, I get the picture, great job! But seriously, can I play my game now?"

Sure, with emulation you can just hold down the fast forward button - but flashers? I don't know about you, but I came to play a game, not see the same dude's name scroll across the screen for the 50th time in a row. 

As for everybody complaining - it seems you all did it to yourselves. The game seems to be a very polished and good game, it's just you expected too much from the game, and as such, you've dissapointed yourselves and are taking it out on the game. And as for those of you complaining about the framerate - why are you playing GBA games? Go back to your stupid PC games with your 1280x960 resolution and your 520fps in Counterstrike. This game is very, very playable and you have absolutely no reason to be bitching about the framerate other than making an ass of yourself.

Jeeze, it's no _wonder_ I stopped reading replies to releases with the way some of you act.


----------



## Ce.Acatl (Oct 28, 2004)

great game for  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope Rock Star announce version for GC


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 28, 2004)

QUOTE(Ce.Acatl @ Oct 27 2004 said:


> great game forÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
GTA for console systems is only for PC or PS2.
They only made this because people wanted a handheld GTA and the PSP isn't going to be released for a long time so we ended up with this.


----------



## 754boy (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeah, I just played this game and it is playable. The framerate is not nearly as bad as some of you guys are tring to make it out to be. Driving around running over people is just as fun on the GBA as is in Vice City lol.


----------



## Zeldamaniac3079 (Oct 28, 2004)

yeah how do I dl games on this site??? *Is a major noob to the site*


----------



## *Anubis* (Oct 28, 2004)

No ROMS (or request) on this site.

Read the rul33s!


----------



## Deanwick (Oct 28, 2004)

QUOTE(DemonStar @ Oct 28 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Ce.Acatl @ Oct 27 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > great game forÂ
> ...


Don`t forget the XBox  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gamespot gave this 6.6 so I guess it`s try before I buy on this one. Wasn`t expecting anything spectacular though...


----------



## hulkamaniaks (Oct 28, 2004)

gamespots known for underating games


----------



## egev (Oct 28, 2004)

I have played the game yesterday on my gba for a few hours.
I do not have any frame-rate trouble at all. the game just runs smooth!
I love the game!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I use a EZ-F advance flash card.


----------



## DjFIL (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeah... I forgot about the fact that it's also needing to draw and remember quite a big map and lots of items that arn't seen on the map are still there upon return.  I've backed up a full block or two just to collect cash or weapons after running someone over.  This game is awesome though... I'm having lots of fun playing it.  I can't wait to see what payback will do with this idea, but with a more detailed 3d engine.  And I love rolling other cars when smashing in to them.  Also found another complaint though... the car collision detection area is a bit larger of an area then the actual sprite of the car... kinda annoying when trying to thread the needle between two cars when blazin fast down the freeway.

Only one request... even though I personaly don't mind not seeing a full map available in game... can someone post a link to a scan of the full map used for the game?  I'd like to get an idea of how big this city really is.  That'd be awesome.  I've googled it, but to no avail.  Thanks.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Oct 28, 2004)

i like intro+gta very much (the whole release)


----------



## Skelv_tnt (Oct 28, 2004)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Oct 27 2004 said:


> This game is awesome but i don´tthink that is one of the top five for the gba.
> What about castlevania´s,boktai´s,wario ware,this are absolutely originals GTA:A it´s half original.(you understandme)
> Anyway this one is very nice.
> 
> ...


Well, that was only MY opinion: I'm such a GTA freak, you know


----------



## Lily (Oct 28, 2004)

QUOTE(DjFIL @ Oct 28 2004 said:


> don't mind not seeing a full map available in game... can someone post a link to a scan of the full map used for the game?Â I'd like to get an idea of how big this city really is.Â That'd be awesome.Â I've googled it, but to no avail.Â Thanks.


There's a map included with the game when you buy it of course, you could always ask someone to scan that. Other than that, head over to the GameFAQs message board for GTA Advance, and you'll find a thread where someone has started a map for the game.


----------



## benzxi (Oct 28, 2004)

heh..i wish i knew where to get this game's manual.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 28, 2004)

Grand_Theft_Auto_Advance_USA_ITA_CONVERSION_GBA-Ind

Get it here: Patch

Apparantly a few EURO languages and a selection menu are in the USA ROM..


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 28, 2004)

Man this game is buggy, another rush job from Rock Star. The framerate is better if you play the actual cart of the game but it still gets horrible slowdown when you have the cops on you.

Look out for GTA clone Payback, looks quite tasty.


----------



## Gaijin (Oct 28, 2004)

guys.. I'm running a pretty crappy computer (2 y/o laptop) and while I dont get bad graphics, I dont get any framerate probs with this release... everything runs smoothly... cept I cant get over 4 stars.... even after gunning down and running over about 40 swat and police after 4 stars..... is this a bug?


----------



## BlazeHedgehog (Oct 28, 2004)

As for all of you holding out for Payback being "Smoother than GTA Advance", trust me, it really isn't.


----------



## Lily (Oct 28, 2004)

Payback runs @ 30fps on the GBA, according to Apex Designs. Wait until you see the game before you judge it based on old trailers..


----------



## servbot999 (Oct 28, 2004)

how/where do i d/l the gtaa rom???


----------



## Blue_GoD (Oct 28, 2004)

asking for roms its against the rules you moron


----------



## *Anubis* (Oct 28, 2004)

QUOTE(Blue_GoD @ Oct 28 2004 said:


> asking for roms its against the rules you moron


There is no need to call him a names...

It's not his foult, but his parents foult that he is like that, not reading rul33s.


----------



## Sonic_1 (Oct 28, 2004)

Oh my god this game looks terrible, like a cartoon. I feel sorry for those who waited so long for the pile of S***


----------



## BlazeHedgehog (Oct 28, 2004)

QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Oct 28 2004 said:


> Payback runs @ 30fps on the GBA, according to Apex Designs. Wait until you see the game before you judge it based on old trailers..


Ahaha, old trailers. Posted less than a month ago is old? You keep your hopes up, little man, and you'll be just as dissapointed with Payback as you were with GTA Advance. 

The _moment_ I see a post complaining about Payback's sluggish framerate, I'm going to be in here, laughing in everyone's face with a big, fat "I told you so".


----------



## Lestato-san (Oct 28, 2004)

Payback pushed again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



See the official web page for more info
by the way, hi all


----------



## DjFIL (Oct 28, 2004)

Payback will be good... but will it be ground breaking and kick GTA.A's ass?  I doubt it.  It may be better then GTA.A... but I doubt it'll be outstandingly better then this.  Looks as we should have the rom (via the euro release) with in 3 weeks... we'll tell then.


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 28, 2004)

QUOTE(Sonic_1 @ Oct 28 2004 said:


> Oh my god this game looks terrible, like a cartoon. I feel sorry for those who waited so long for the pile of S***


and I feel sorry for your parents, who waited 9 months long for the pile of S***

I guess you're one of those kiddies who found out that there's GTA when it came out on PS2 and one of your 'friends' came shouting "zomg look at teh gta you can drive and kill poepl and then teh police follows!!!!11"

GTAA looks just about the same as GTA1 did, and even the framerate was like that in GTA1

GTAA rocks, the graphics are just as good as in GTA1 (and everyone who ever played GTA1 can confirm that), but it's actually much more fun, and the gameplay is much more fluid

I can play it like any other game, even with a framerate like that...according to the videos, Payback has got a much worse framerate...and by the way, it's been reviewed already and been given like 45% and 60%

no matter how Payback looks, it's the gameplay that counts, not  the graphics...GTA.A's gameplay is pretty much untoppable...I can't remember how many hours I spent messing around in GTA1 and 2


----------



## alexp2_ad (Oct 28, 2004)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Oct 28 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Sonic_1 @ Oct 28 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my god this game looks terrible, like a cartoon. I feel sorry for those who waited so long for the pile of S***
> ...


LOL... harsh but fair...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That said payback does look good but we wont know for a few weeks and until then... GTA:A is a beast of a game.   :gbasp:


----------



## Lily (Oct 28, 2004)

The framerate for GTA1 was hard-coded @ 12FPS. The GBA version definitely has a better rate than that.


----------



## *Anubis* (Oct 28, 2004)

A lot of 3D spoiled kids...


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 28, 2004)

Guys, wait till you get 6 Crime Stars in this game.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The army will be chasing you, and you can hijack a tank and shoot missiles.
YAYY!!!!


----------



## Akotan (Oct 29, 2004)

Eh... Maybe this will be a little off-topic (BTW, this framerate discussion is so boring... You'll have to thank the producers who tried to mimic 3D in a 2D powered unit... But, looks like this will on-topic for a long time...), I need help: how can I avoid all that cops after the explosion car mission? The 'Getaway' one?


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Akotan @ Oct 28 2004 said:


> Eh... Maybe this will be a little off-topic (BTW, this framerate discussion is so boring... You'll have to thank the producers who tried to mimic 3D in a 2D powered unit... But, looks like this will on-topic for a long time...), I need help: how can I avoid all that cops after the explosion car mission? The 'Getaway' one?


You talking about the one where you have to blow up the Casino that Jonnie hates? 
I dunno. 
If you have like 2 stars only, then it's easy to avoid the cops until you find 2 stars so they wont chase you anymore.


----------



## Akotan (Oct 29, 2004)

Nope... It's that Getaway mission after the fake IDs one... I think I'm at the beginning part of the game yet...


----------



## Inu268 (Oct 29, 2004)

he has 4,it is the last vinny mission...just go to the paint shop
to the hell with these 60 seconds......


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 29, 2004)

lol do the same thing.
I never remember you having 4 stars there.
Then the SWAT will be after you.
Must''ve been very hard. 
I forgot how I beat that one.


----------



## Inu268 (Oct 29, 2004)

just steal a cop car,and to 20 vigilante mission,then u will have 1 star at ur hideout,that helps XD


----------



## Akotan (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks for all tips! I just passed that mission!


----------



## Sonic_1 (Oct 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Oct 28 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Sonic_1 @ Oct 28 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my god this game looks terrible, like a cartoon. I feel sorry for those who waited so long for the pile of S***
> ...


Hahahah. Say all you want. This game is S*** and most people know it. Only people like you who cant afford to buy actual games play gba roms. Gba is a pile of S*** and so the Ds will be. This forum has change a lot, its.............................S*** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Rulez


----------



## Vinkie (Oct 29, 2004)

i liked gta 1 and 2, but this game is even worse then GTA3


----------



## alexp2_ad (Oct 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Sonic_1 @ Oct 29 2004 said:


> Hahahah. Say all you want. This game is S*** and most people know it. Only people like you who cant afford to buy actual games play gba roms. Gba is a pile of S*** and so the Ds will be. This forum has change a lot, its.............................S***
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't like the forum don't stay here... piss off. ME ->


----------



## Sonic_1 (Oct 29, 2004)

First you miss me then you start to jump on your own sp. Tut tut 
bad try


----------



## alexp2_ad (Oct 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Sonic_1 @ Oct 29 2004 said:


> First you miss me then you start to jump on your own sp. Tut tut
> bad try








  I did my best and I'm too lazy too make my own picture!


----------



## Qith (Oct 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Sonic_1 @ Oct 29 2004 said:


> Hahahah. Say all you want. This game is S*** and most people know it. Only people like you who cant afford to buy actual games play gba roms. Gba is a pile of S*** and so the Ds will be. This forum has change a lot, its.............................S***
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well fuck, I'm sure everyone else, like me, is just blown away by your excellent arguments! _-_"


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 30, 2004)

If you have too much crime stars, just hop in a car, take it to the Paint Shop, then GG crime stars.
Hecka cheap method......

Edit: Okay this intro is starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 31, 2004)

QUOTE(Sonic_1 @ Oct 29 2004 said:


> Hahahah. Say all you want. This game is S*** and most people know it. Only people like you who cant afford to buy actual games play gba roms. Gba is a pile of S*** and so the Ds will be. This forum has change a lot, its.............................S***
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just so sorry for your parents

but, go ahead, buy a PSP or two...Sony makes a loss of at least 200$ with each sold unit, unless you buy like 15 games along with the system

so, please buy many PSPs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now go away, before I ram the DS stylus up where you like it


----------



## saberhagem (Oct 31, 2004)

If Sonic_1 doesn't like GBA why is he here???


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 1, 2004)

that's the question

I guess he's some hobbyless sony fanboy who's here to annoy us (good job, by the way)


----------



## Deanwick (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh my, what a charming thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yea, tried it out and it`s nothing special. I`ve never finished even a single GTA-game though, even though I`ve played them all, excluding San Andreas. This looks and plays just like the first GTA, which is pretty bad thing, since that game was really pretty boring.

Got my hands on Vice City again, so maybe I must try and like this franchise. Or then I can just bump back into my world of candy-wrapped platformers


----------



## Opium (Nov 1, 2004)

QUOTE(Deanwick @ Nov 1 2004 said:


> But yea, tried it out and it`s nothing special. I`ve never finished even a single GTA-game though, even though I`ve played them all, excluding San Andreas. This looks and plays just like the first GTA, which is pretty bad thing, since that game was really pretty boring.


In my opinion the first GTA was one of the best games there was, that was how the series started. I have many many fond memories of GTA on the PC. The GTA game is surprisingly good, I'm playing through it at the moment, it's on my EZFA cart. It really is a great game once your into it, I can't wait to see if Payback can compete with it.


----------



## zloty (Nov 1, 2004)

im upset cause i loved gta 1 as well; but the most fun you had; and the most fun you have from any of the gta's; is to have high speed getaway chases from the cops

i dont care about the ambulance or taxi missions; i wish i could trade it all just for a smooth framerate to fly through the city just like in gta1..... that was what made it so fun, the speed! the missions were shit as but who ever did them; driving around fast and finding all the insane jump bonus's was the most fun

and this game has NONE! i keep getting urges to go and play it now and then because it reminds me so much of gta1 but as soon as i play it i just cant stand how choppy it is

disapointing =(


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 1, 2004)

GTA1 was even slower than GTA Advance...
I think the speed is okay (the same as in GTA2, I think...maybe a bit less, haven't played it for a while), but the cops are just too stupid to follow you...which is a rather good thing in my opinion, because the cop chases in GTA1 and 2 were unfair (in GTA1 you even had trouble escaping with a car...that's not fun at all)

by the way, speed!=framerate


----------



## Emudude (Nov 3, 2004)

Keep in mind that the processor in the GBA is about equal to the one in the original Playstation, but it has a whole lot less memory to work with.  GTA 1, London Pack, and GTA 2 were both top down view games.  I don't think we will get a GTA 3/Vice City/San Andraes clone on the GBA.  The system can't push those type of 3D Graphics (ex.. Driver 2 Advance).  Maybe we will get it if they release GTA-DS.  

I ordered GTA Advance and GTA San Andreas about a week ago.  Since I live in Japan, I should be getting it either Friday, or next Monday.  In less than 3 weeks, I will be going back to Pensacola, Florida for Retirement from the US Navy.  I can't wait to go shopping for used GBA games at EB-Games and other stores.


----------



## Dead Messiah (Nov 4, 2004)

Does anyone know of any trainers available for this game?

Thanks....


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 4, 2004)

QUOTE(Dead Messiah @ Nov 3 2004 said:


> Does anyone know of any trainers available for this game?
> 
> Thanks....


check GameSpot or RockStar's official website. 
http://www.gamespot.com/gba/adventure/gran...ogba/media.html


----------



## Dead Messiah (Nov 4, 2004)

QUOTE(DeMoNSTaR @ Nov 3 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Dead Messiah @ Nov 3 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of any trainers available for this game?
> ...


trainers not trailers

trainers with codes/cheats and what-not


----------

